# Sander trailer mounted



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I have had a truck mounted sander for several years and like them.
However keeping a truck running and reliable with the danged **** ****
mice around is difficult and then the cost of insuring and licensing the pickup that got less then 50 miles each year the last 3 years was ridiculous. Then this year it was failing to start reliably, so.

This;
IMG_20180205_115802129.jpg

Has become this;









Had to use the front hitch to get it out of my low shop doors only 7 ft high can't back the tractor in to hitch to anything,












































Well secured all 6 mounting points have 3/8ths bolts into U brackets with a cushion,
then both front and rear corners have an L shaped stop bolted in place.









My 3 point multi purpose trailer hitch in use,








The view from the cab as I was getting ready to give it a test, dumped in a couple of trash cans of coal ashes and spread them on the driveway. 


















Worked good just a bit of finishing up to do to it,
add a electric hydraulic brake actuator,
see if the old brakes still work or need rebuilding,
add a brake controller to the tractor,
get some chains mounted to the trailer tires.
minor things


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a nice set up!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks, it's not quite as handy as truck mounted;
but hopefully it will be more reliable.
I'm planning on trying to tow it with my pickup when I go over to the farm to sand,
otherwise it's 3 miles each way and because of the hills it takes almost a half hour each way with a load.
We will see how the half ton RAM likes that load.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Municipalities should consider that option. Salt corrosion an a spreader trucks wiring is responsible for a great deal of shop fires.


----------

